# Snapper off caloundra and another swim



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Terry and I headed out to the same spot as last trip the beacon out off caloundra, we launched just after 6am from the kings beach boat ramp and headed straight out trolling some bigger lures on the way out in the hope of a palegic, this was not to be and we were on the blink for our first drift with plastics by 7am or so. I tied on a 1/4Oz head with a 5" snapback on my new loomis snapper stick and a 1/8th head and a gulp 5" nuclear Chook on my floater. first drift produced the goods with a double hookup for me 2 fish landed one at high forties that went in the hull and a smaller high thirties I let go got the bigger fish on the Snapback

crap piccy but heres the bigger one










a couple of minutes later Terrys on on his 4lb yes 4lb outfit and its buckled over but the little IMX brings this little feller to the yak










then a bigger one on the 4lb










Then it was my turn to get onto a couple both good hard fighting fish in the mid to late fifties, got both of them on the snapback, man loving the new snapper stick its great



















We were getting a fish a drift at this stage and the next drift was no exception with me getting a massive hit on the rod I had in my hands litterally pulling the rod clean out of my handhmy: :blink: I had a split second decision to make jump straight in and save my new loomis Rod and 3000 advantage or watch it go straight to the bottom so like a flash im in the water and grab the rod Fish still on the end but as I try to lift the rod I drop the fish:angry: :angry: good one too. Terry had to get a pic of me in the water this time so here it is










didnt have to spend 5 mins treading water holding 2 rods up this time so wasnt half spent and got back on first go no worried, so im a littel wet but still got me rod 

Terry was next to chime in with another nice 50 odd cm model on his 8lb stick this time










ok it totally went quite after this with the fish moving from 6-12m down to sitting on the bottom and not wanting to hit anything, so the decision was made to head for the NW2 beacon about 5-6ks away near Bribie, so out go a trolling rod each I had a Predatek Viper on and Terry had a rapala Xrap on, only about 500M from the beacon and im on hang on I think this is a snapper I said to terry :shock: :shock: lol and not a huge one lol the hungry bugger










in the hull she goes and back on the troll, about 10 mins later the rod buckles again :lol: :lol: a much much bigger fish this time screaming drag off.




























but once again thump thump, so i called it for a nice Snapper and when I saw colour










then Got the lip Grippers in him





































Chucked him in the front of Terrys yak and we continued to the beacon, we didnt do any good for the troll there and by the time we got there it was time to head back sot hat we did, no fish picked up on the way back.

got back to the ramp and took some Brag mat shots, still wasnt sure how big she would go










She went 82.5cm and when we took her to the tackle shop to get weighed went 6.01kg, Gotta be happy with that.

we ended up catching about 15 snapper, kept 9 all on plastics, I got 10 8 on plastics of which 7 i got on the Snapback

heres a pic of the whole catch










Lee


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Very smooooth.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

kraley said:


> that is an amazing session. Top work.


yeah and the best part is, no one will be fishing it after the interview the water police guy did for local TV about the incident last week I quote "I dont know why they were out there any way theres no fish out there" :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: thank u very much mr police man keep those boaties away lmao

Lee


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

QUICK, call the water police, a kayaker's gone overboard! Call the reporters too!

Wow, awesome work boys! :shock:  

You guys sure have a nice little snapper spot going up there!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

well done Lee


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done lee and terry. that should keep you fed for at least a week..... :lol:

are you fishing over a reef or is it there other structure or is it just rubble on the bottom? are he snapper schooling up or scattered around all over the place?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

What a great session guys, reckon you very lucky to get the rod back would have been funny seeing you dive in after it.
What snapback are you using.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Lee , that is one super session , you will be hard pressed to repeat that one , those snapper are really pretty fish , a lot of blue on them , must be the clean water , well done mate , i dont know what a snapback lure is , any information would be appreciated champ.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Far out guys! Just an amazing session. Great stuff.

AndyC


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Snapbacks are a brand of soft plastics I was using the 5" jerk shads that look like this










They would have to be the toughest plastic on the market, so flexible too u can stretch a 5" out to almost a meter and it will snap straight back hence the name

The fish are schooling yes but not a lot of structure out there mainly just the beacon

Lee


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a beauty Lee. Don't you leash your stuff?


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

pcsolutionman

You make me envious twofold. 1) the fish you catch. 2) that you go fishing so often.

the sting


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sbd said:


> That's a beauty Lee. Don't you leash your stuff?


When my rods are in the holders they are strapped in but not when im holding them. find it annoying.

Lee


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the snapbacks Lee , i really have to get some , mate , that would have to be the best snapper spot i have ever heard of .


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice one guys,what colour snapback were ya usin? gettin over having to replace my gulps afetr every fish.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

chrissy said:


> Nice one guys,what colour snapback were ya usin? gettin over having to replace my gulps afetr every fish.


yeah me too I didnt have to replace one snapback all trip and its still as good as new, I was using a very dark dark green colour with brown fleck in it.

Lee


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Damn, great session Leigh! 8)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Damn, great session Leigh! 8)


Dito that ... 
but please try and stay "on the yak" next time Lee, 
it's ment to be a sit-on, not a "swim-beside" ;-) 
good fish'n guys


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done me two little mates, very well done indeed.

Regards

Al


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Those Pictures Suck :lol: I am so jealous  Well done Guys.

Now that's serious snapper,

A fishing session I can only dream of. ;-)

Cheers


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

any suggestions on how to convince the missus we need to move north??


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

MrFaulty said:


> any suggestions on how to convince the missus we need to move north??


Ben, Just move, she'll follow, won't she?

Seriously, great fishing Lee and Terry. We've been doing OK at Noosa but not that quality, yet. Looks like the action's about to start. And this week's forecast is a doozie.


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Get stuff guys!

I'll have to make the effort and come down for a fish. I was down Caloundra at a job site today and looked out thinking that it would be a great place for a fish.

Cheers
4b4.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great work Terry, picking up the snapps on 4lb line......oh! and your fish wasnt bad either Lee... :shock: :shock: :lol: ....now you need to join me in the quest for a 8kg monster.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Great work Terry, picking up the snapps on 4lb line......oh! and your fish wasnt bad either Lee... :shock: :shock: :lol: ....now you need to join me in the quest for a 8kg monster.


I don't want to sound like a real pr1ck, but... I'm sure lee could probably agree. I didn't think they fought that great on 4lbs lol They're not monsters, biggest was probably low 50s on the 4lbs. I reckon I could definitely pick up a 60-70cm snapper around there on the 4lbs. There's no real rubble or anything on the bottom.

As for the Q on schools. Yes they do school up, You can see them at 4-6 , 8-12 and then some 16-18m.

Thanks for the responses guys 

Now that lee has upped his PB to something that's very respectable hopefully I'll be next  57cm has stood steady for a trip now (one too many if you ask me!) so hopefully next time I get the biggun (on 4lbs!)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy crap dudes,

Talk about big Snapper caught on the boards...

Top work guys, lovely catches and appreciate the swim shots!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Gotta love a session like that.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Top bag guys, a lot less contoversial circumstances this time ;-)


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice work chaps, but a boring story with hardly any excitement, compared to your last adventure!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I have turned my trophies to face the wall and I hang my head in shame.

Lads absolutely brilliant, you must give me a buzz the next time you are heading off and if i am not on shift i would love to tag along, have gained heaps of what to do from Terry and Scott and am a bit of a sponge at the mo.

sensational.
Cheers

Brian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWemnSgcAAA7TgAAQQAcVAD7v/yAgAHURT9UHqeSND1BieUDUyammJtQBmkaICDatfHA7mbxyUXilVRIUCw+aFZOsLoYmxHuqW8d/nCGsycWYhMHJgyw0rxgFBZFGacIfVxeiJGmQIT0xRBF21vxdyRThQkOmnSgc


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Heeeyyy... leave some for the rest of us. :twisted: 
A nice haul there boys. Think Ill have to have a crack at them before you empty the ocean up that way.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

nice fish mate! Thats a horse


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Best dam catch I've seen from a yak exceptionally well done guys both of you. I tried for the snapps at Redcliffe on the same morning you had your encounter with the Paparazzi and wow it was cold; still 12 degrees in the water at midday no snapps though, barely a touch that morning. Seems they liked the limelight further north. Well done again and I love reading your reports.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya fellers an outstanding session for you both ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> what a great result
> 
> DAMN IT LEE DO YOU NOT LEASH YOUR RODS :?
> 
> ...


I rarely Leash them lol, but might have to rethink that hey

Lee


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice one guys. Will get off my bum and get out there one day.

Lee have you tried those snapbacks on the surface yet ?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

TerryH said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Great work Terry, picking up the snapps on 4lb line......oh! and your fish wasnt bad either Lee... :shock: :shock: :lol: ....now you need to join me in the quest for a 8kg monster.
> ...


You'll find that a snapp in the mid 60's will test you out. I agree that mid 50's isnt that much of a challenge on light gear, I and plenty of others have caught them on 6lb. Once they get into the mid 60's they get quite a lot more powerful and will test you and your gear out.(damn hook pulled on one this morning grrr).......of coarse once they get over 80, they're too old to put up a good fight and usually throw the towel in early. ;-) :lol: ....hi lee.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, How would you know Paul mate I dont recall seeing one over 80cm u have caught :shock: :shock: lmao

Lee


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Lee, I have been launching off Moffat and playing arround the shark nets as am still new to the old yakking, did do some night stuff for this recent comp! where are the beacons you mention, do they take long to get to?

Cheers

Brian


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

The beacon we are pulling the snapper from is the main Shipping channel marker, Its about 4klms out from shellys beach

Lee


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

how long does it take you to get there and does that mean you are carrying epirb etc?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

paddleparra said:


> how long does it take you to get there and does that mean you are carrying epirb etc?


in the hobie about half an hour we can do 8klms hour, paddle maybe 40 mins. no we dont carry an Epirb

Lee


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

hmmm i think its time i ventured that little further out cause you guys definately set the bar high, only problem is i wount go out more than a K or so alone!.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice fish. well done


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Now thats a nice batch of fish. And a great report. You blokes up there in sunny, warm Qld make me envious.  

Swampy


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday Fella's

Boys what a great couple of sessions you blokes are having. Only wish we could do the same down here.
Well done again.

Butts...


----------

